# What Can't You Go Without?



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Right now I'm eating one small sweet potato a day. I slice it into pieces, toss it with a tsp and a half of olive oil, and then salt & pepper. I'm also eating an apple every night after dinner. 

What healthy snacks can't you live without right now?


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm on a kick right now where I need pickled banana peppers covered in olive oil as a side with everything.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Sauteed onions here... my husband doesn't like onions and I can claim anything as mine by putting them in. And we just got a set of those ceramic pots and pans so I can caramelize them without any oil, just a little water at certain points in the cooking process and so it is a pure unadulterated cooked down onion flavor. 

Good with eggs, feta cheese, spinach, kale, turnip greens, steak... just everything.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I eat 1/2 a banana every day. 1/2 an apple and a cup of strawberry popcorn....James


----------

